# Why is a BMW called a bimmer???



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Why are BMW's called Bimmers ????


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

desiguyincali said:


> *Why are BMW's called Bimmers ???? *


You know, you've got me there...

I am all-too-familiar with the Beemer v. Bimmer digression,
however, I am not quite sure about the actual origins of the names...


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmm now im curious... thought its a minor detail though right? 
 


Anyone have ideas? :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Must be a contraction/confabulation;
*BM*er...

:dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Something about a British motorcycle company with a very similar acronym called VMWs being shorthanded for "Veemers". And then the British press started calling BMW motorcycles "Beemers". Ultimately BMW cars were called "bimmers" as oppose to "beemers" to differenciate between cars and motorcycles.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Bimmer vs Beemer


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

operknockity said:


> *Bimmer vs Beemer *


That is very interesting. Too bad most people think your being a snob when you say Bimmer.


----------

